# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  اختلاف منطوق الحكم عن اسبابه يعيب الحكم بالتناقص والتخاذل

## هيثم الفقى

الموجز: اختلاف منطوق الحكم عن اسبابه يعيب الحكم بالتناقص والتخاذل 

القاعدة: ولما كان يبين من مطالعة الحكم المطعون فيه انه قد خلص فيما اورده من اسباب الى تأييد الحكم الغيابي الاستئنافي المعارض فيه والقاضي بسقوط استئناف الطاعن وهو يخالف ما جرى به منطوقه من القضاء بالغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وتأييد حكم محكمة اول درجة الصادر بادانته - لما كان ذلك وكان من المقرر ان حجية الشئ المحكوم فيه لا ترد الا على منطوق الحكم ولا يمتد اثرها الى الاسباب الا ماكان مكملا للمنطوق فان انتهاء الحكم الى تناقض المنطوق لاسبابه التي بني عليها يكون الحكم هنا معيبا ويوجب نقضه والاعادة دون الحاجة لبحث سائر اوجه الطعن .

الطعن المقيد برقم 2306 لسنة 1997 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 15 /2/2005

----------

